# Rain Rain go away!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Rain Rain Go Away Come Again Another Day!*

Seriously, the weather is Just awfull, 
I've seen some terrible flooding in our local area this evening
and my route home from work had a rock slide about an hour after I passed by!

How bad is it where you are 

​


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

No flooding here but we're on a hill, it's chucking it down though. We're off on holiday tomorrow & the weather will be much the same as it is here methink 

We're off to the Med next year


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

It's awful here too  miserable horrible weather!! Gill are you going anywhere nice? Can I hop in your suitcase? xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

It's dreadful, have just come down from the loft,am sure I can hear something dripping - and typical for the first time today it stops, just when I want to see where it is coming from.

Will proabably start again now I have put the ladders away  

It's horrid, in serious need of some sunshine


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yucky here too very dull and just drizzle all day long


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not stopped raining here all day either, wish I was back in sunny Brno.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Think we need a sun dance  

[fly]

             [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Its been awful here   massive puddles everywhere.

I have been shopping today , all undercover and it was so packed it waslike xmas. Must be where everyone goes to avoid the rain


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

My DD sings "rain rain go away" everytime it rains (we have the winnie the pooh book tape with it on in the car)

I hated it today as me and DS stood outside school for nearly 20mins in the rain waiting for DD to finish at pre-school nursery (poor teachers did PE for 1st time today with about 30 3yr olds! hence being late coming out as it took so long to get them all dressed again!)

xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya Dizzy!

Absolutely vile here, infact we flooded earlier  .

Stopped now, but will wait and see what the morning brings  .

Louj


----------



## nicole74 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi Dizzy
It is awful in south wales.  I went out to try to go to my clinic and a journey that usually takes half an hour ended up taking 4 hours.

On top of that I didn't even make it to the clinic because the road was closed and when I tried to get back home the main road was blocked and I had to take a 25 mile detour.

I will try to get to clinic on Wednesday now.

There is some light at the end.  I was so frustrated that I couldn't get anywhere I stopped in a store and bought myself a nice new pair of shoes.

Nicole xx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Not only has it been tipping it down but now we have thunder & lightening.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Nicole thats Awful hun  

Sharon weve not had the storms just sheets and sheets of heavy rain 

and yep its still raining here . . .


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've ordered my arc to get to work on.


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

not raining here this morning yet!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, it's poo here too   There are flood warnings in place for all of our coastline and it hasn't stopped torrentially raining for days.  Our garden is like a bog and some roads are flooded it's awful and apparently the worst is still to come today and tomorrow.

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I just don't know what's happened, it's like a big cloud over the uk whilst the rest of europe is having sun sun sun....


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm thinking of inflating my dinghy or getting the body board out just in case  xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/itn/20080906/tuk-girl-killed-as-storms-lash-britain-dba1618.html

Girl killed as storms lash Britain
Powys, mid Wales. Not far from Where I live 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh thats horrible   .. makes you think about global raining don't know about warming ..its freezing   my partner was killed in a storm by a tree ..so I know what devastating effects it can have  

Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cat hunnie  I am sorry to read that what a tragedy.

I think its also the hurriccanes in the states that we get a back lash from here


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Cat - big  

Well it's only rained here so far for about 2 mins


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think the sun is trying to break through here    

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive hugs Cat xxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Cat, Sorry to hear about Ur loss   

Well it's raining and raining here    . It makes u want to snuggle up on the sofa well thats what me and DH are doing. 

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

THE  IS OUT HERE


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

wet and soggy in North London too


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Cat  
Well its persisting it down here , last night it was really really bad , sounded awfull as i lay in bed .
My parents had 2 foot go through the house in April (some of you may remember i posted all upset about it ) well they are just in a position to be thinking of getting carpets down , after building work , re plastering , decorating and the likes , i was praying so hard last night that the rain woud spare them , and thank the lord it did , they escaped this time . It's an awfull worry though each time it does rain


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

KatieD

Sending   to your BF and BF Aunt. I'm so sorry to hear your BF Uncle  

Sharon xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Katie   makes you realise how precious and tenious life can be  

Well sun was here for about 2 mins and it has thrown it down ever since ..its so depressing   this is when I would normally cheer myself up with something stodgy to eat ..but got to kick that cycle once I am off the cambridge so good to get out of the habit now..I am def a comfort eater  

Cat x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Apparantly Hurricane Hannah is coming our way. projected path at the mo shows it not hitting land but coming very close

http://profilesblog.com/2008/08/hurricane-hannah-projected-path/

/links


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

That would explain the nasty weather we are getting then! xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

It's due to pass by tues - thurs.


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well,

We got f  ing flooded last evening!!    For the third time in four years!!   

I now have no carpet downstairs, laminate is being ripped up on Monday, the house smells of manky water and, strangely enough, cat pee!!   

Not much fun at the best of times but when you've got a 9mth old who is crawling around........    Had to spend £80 on a playpen for him today!! Just to keep him safe!!!


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Kitten1

How awful for you and your family.  So so sorry to hear this.

  

Sharon xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Kitten - I hope it is fixed soon xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Kitten   so sorry to hear that hunny .. it must be the most awful experience  

Cat x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

A bit like water off a duck's back now, unfirtunately.  

We know exactly what they are going to do cos it's been done several times before!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kitten ~   

Nothing here yet but the sky looks bleak today... I am expecting rain  

xxxxxx


----------

